# WANTED Columbia Chain Ring



## catfish (Feb 24, 2013)

I need this Chain ring. In this condition or better.... Don't need the crank. Just the ring. Also buying other Columbia parts.... Stainless rain gutter fenders, Locking tanks, Alum fenders. Let me know what you got!!!!

Thanks, Catfish


----------



## yeshoney (Feb 24, 2013)

I forgot you were looking for these.  THere was a guy at the last Dudley show who had two of them, mens size 52 tooth too.  I think he had $10 each on them.  Wish i had remembered.

Joe


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2013)

D'oh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

I still need a nice one of these..... 7,8,9, or 10 condition !!!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 26, 2013)

*Almost*

I thought I had one but it turned out to be a black wartime skiptooth one.


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> I thought I had one but it turned out to be a black wartime skiptooth one.




Thanks for looking!


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2014)

Still looking !!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## fatbike (Mar 20, 2014)

catfish said:


> I need this Chain ring. In this condition or better.... Don't need the crank. Just the ring. Also buying other Columbia parts.... Stainless rain gutter fenders, Locking tanks, Alum fenders. Let me know what you got!!!!
> 
> Thanks, Catfish




I'm looking too, but the whole crank and ring and in the same condition please. Since I posted this request earlier on another post today, I thought I would also utilize his post as well as he did mine. Thanks


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2014)

I still need one of these....... In mint or near mint condition. I know a few people have them....... 

 $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## izee2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Just saw one on ebay*

Here is the link to one on ebay. Not sure how well it will clean up but there it is. http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-post...144?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5666cf8790


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2014)

izee2 said:


> Here is the link to one on ebay. Not sure how well it will clean up but there it is. http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-post...144?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5666cf8790




This one on ebay is a girls. I need a boys 52 tooth.


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

I need this chain ring !!!  In this condition for an original bike. Please e-mail me photos and a price.   Thanks,   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

I need this Chain ring. In this condition or better.... Don't need the crank. Just the ring. Also buying other Columbia parts.... Stainless rain gutter fenders, Locking tanks, Alum fenders. Let me know what you got!!!!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a Prewar front columbia Aluminum fender . I will have to dig it out. pk


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

oldwhizzer said:


> I have a Prewar front columbia Aluminum fender . I will have to dig it out. pk




Cool. Let me know.   Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## irideiam (Dec 27, 2014)

I have two or three of these 52T 1950s Columbia chain wheels in very good condition, do they need to have the cut outs on the inside? All the postwar Columbia chain wheels I have had or seen don't have these cutouts. Are you sure this one is Columbia?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2014)

irideiam said:


> I have two or three of these 52T 1950s Columbia chain wheels in very good condition, do they need to have the cut outs on the inside? All the postwar Columbia chain wheels I have had or seen don't have these cutouts. Are you sure this one is Columbia?




I'm sure he's sure.  Its for these twin bar Columbia's http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...many-are-out-there&highlight=columbia+twinbar  I just counted the teeth on mine and somebody swapped it for a girls ring. God, mother f*&*(&g damn it!   Do  you have one in poor condition to sell Ed?


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm sure he's sure.  Its for these twin bar Columbia's http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...many-are-out-there&highlight=columbia+twinbar  I just counted the teeth on mine and somebody swapped it for a girls ring. God, mother f*&*(&g damn it!   Do  you have one in poor condition to sell Ed?




I've got one or two I'd let go of. e-mail me.


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2014)

irideiam said:


> I have two or three of these 52T 1950s Columbia chain wheels in very good condition, do they need to have the cut outs on the inside? All the postwar Columbia chain wheels I have had or seen don't have these cutouts. Are you sure this one is Columbia?




This is for a 30s Columbia. And yes, I'm 100% sure it is a Columbia.  Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

I still need one of these........


----------

